# Yin Yang Baguazhang



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

Tian Family Yin Yang Baguazhang



> Sichuan Province . Tian Ruhong learnt the system from two Daoist priests, Biyun and Jingyun, and then taught the system to his clan members. The Tian Family has retained the system since that time until Tian Hui revealed the system to the general public in the 1980s. The system is not related to Beijing Baguazhang which was passed on by Dong Haichuan to his disciples.



Yin yang Baguazhang - introduction 






Yin Yang Baguazhang






basic applications of YinYang Baguazhang






Yin yang Baguazhang - 8 footworks






Yin yang Baguazhang - 8 forces


----------



## blindsage (Mar 20, 2013)

I like all these videos.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually I saw this about 4 or 5 years ago and it really hit me as something I really wanted to train (I liked it better than Xingyiquan) so I checked into it. The Last time I checked he was giving lessons...in Beijing..... for 140 an hour. Now when I first read that I thought that is not bad because I thought he was speaking Yuan which at that time would have been roughly $20.00 US currency.... but he as not talking Yuan, he was talking US currency.... that was a bit steep and told me he was gouging foreigners because I am damn sure he does not charge his Chinese students that.

But I still really like the style


----------

